# JA's - The Borderland Keep



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2012)

It has been almost a year since you applied for a position as Steward for the Barony of Rosedown. In fact you had almost forgotten that you had applied for the position at all until one brisk morning a bonded courier appears with two letters. The first letter is on fine vellum but the signature is very shakey and reads as follows:

29 Day of Harvest

Sir,

Upon the advice and with the consent of my fellow barons, the barony council and various others I wish to offer you a position as Steward in the Barony of Rosedown.  

In compensation for your services for no less than 7 years, I offer you a land grant in the amount of 600 acres to be fully titled to your after the contract has been concluded.

Should you desire to accepted this offer, please present yourself at the Baronial Council Meeting to be held exactly 60 days from your receipt of this letter.

Tyler Sky
Baron of Rosedown
Grand Knight of the Order of the Thistle
Champion of Barkon

The second letter is of much finer quality and is heavy with sevearl pendants and seals and reads as follows:

Sir,

With the consent of Baron Rosedown, you are herewith appointed as a Steward of Rosedown and shall upon your physical presence in exactly 60 days take up the day to day goverence of said Barony with your fellow stewards.

In compensation for your acceptance of this charge you will be granted a monthly stipend of 500 gold pieces payable on the first of each month for a period of seven years.

Further as it is our desire to maintain and further the Barony, you shall be granted the services of squad of your choosing consisting of five men and one seargent to help you in your mission. In order that they may be of immediate assistance to you, we will cover the cost of their intial equipment up to the value of 6000 gold pieces and will stand surety for an additional amount should it be necessary.

In order to help support these men at arms and to further the development of the Barony, we grant you two heavy wagons, three draft teams of 2 horses each, and supplies/foodstuffs to the value of 2500 gold pieces. 

We fully realize you are being required to uproot your current live in order to accept this charge and in recoginiton of your sacraifce we hereby grant you a one time stipend of 10,000 gold pieces to settle all of your current affairs and to cover the cost of builiding and setting up a new homestead.

It is required that you forward to us the nature of the men at arms you desire so that we may assemble them with your wagons in the town of South Lake exactly 30 days from the receipt of this letter so that you may proceed on your journey northward to take up your post.

Please find enclosed a warrant in the amount of 10,000 gold pieces to cover your to settle your affairs.

Respectfully,

Silas Mainchance
Factor to Their Graces Duke Norfleet, Duke Manchester, Duke Hampton, Baron Destery, Earl Beechwood and the Marquis's of Montreaux and Deveaurix.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 28, 2012)

Aldin Stonehallow receives his letter at a tavern, and he drinks deeply from a stone mug of ale as he reads. The dwarf smirks at his good fortune. Finally, a break! He slams his mug onto the table and swaggers to the barkeep.

"A pen! Now!" The barkeep obliges, and Aldin makes his way back to the table to formulate his response.

_"I'll have my men be from rough stock. No professional soldiers. Give me a team of decent hunters and brawlers, good men, pragmatic men. And it would please me if any of them be dwarves."_ He makes his mark at the bottom of the sheet, the folds it up and slips it roughly into a pocket.

The next morning, Aldin pays his tab and hires a courier to carry his reply out beyond this misty vale.

"Turning over a new stone," he thinks.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2012)

The Sage Tetke is pouring over a religious tome on loan from the cathedral library when the courier finds him and delivers the letters. He tips the courier, but this elf is not so easily distracted from his work. It is late that night before he finishes his study and finds the time to examine the letters. The news that he has been appointed as Steward at last brings a small, smug smile to the face of the Sage. " I knew it was only a matter of time until they came to their senses. " 

Gathering a quill and parchment, Tetke begins composing his reply:

_My Lords,

In regards to the nature of the men-at-arms to be raised for my service, I would like to stipulate a number of preferences: That these men be professional fighters, heavy infantry capable of warding me while I muster my own arcane resources. In addition to heavy arms and armour, I would also prefer that they be outfitted with bows as secondary arms. And while it is most important that these men be solid and dependable, I would consider it most kind if they also have a good measure of wits about them; that they be capable in conversation and not adverse to spending time with a book in hand.

As important to me as the recruitment of suitable protection, however, is that some effort be made to make sure that the Rosedown records and collections are in some semblance of order when I arrive. This will ensure that I may get up to speed in the shortest time, and thus that I may provide the highest quality of advice to the Baron.

Sage Tetke
Steward of Rosedown
Your Most Knowledgeable Servant_

Quite satisfied with himself, Tetke sends for a courier to deliver his reply before he begins drawing up a list of the research materials on Rosedown for an assistant to procure.


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2012)

Heinz slept in this morning after a late but ultimately disappointing night.

To get his mind refocused and his blood flowing, he practices the flare pattern. Though he has long since mastered the technique, it wouldn't do to get out of practice. Cast and swing, cast and thrust. It had taken him a year to be able to do both simultaneously.

_Knock, knock_.

Heinz sheaths his sword and answers the door. "Hello."

"Hello? Are you all right? I saw flashes of light!"

"Fine, thanks. I was just getting some exercise. Ah, a letter!"

_This is just what I needed._ Soon, at his desk, he is composing a reply.

"My lords,

I accept your offer of employment, and look forward to it.

My squad should consist of loyal men well trained in the bow, able to shoot quickly and accurately, as well as accustomed to fighting from horseback."

He adds a list of equipment for the men. (ooc: see OOC.)

"Respectfully,

Heinz Walker
Steward of Rosedown"


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 29, 2012)

Catylina establishes that the courier is staying the night and has been authorised to accept a reply. Although she knows her letters and has a basic understanding of etiquette, Catylina wants to make a good first impression. She knows that she does not have the depth of knowledge of etiquette and so goes to find a scribe to help her draft the response.

Next morning she looks up the courier and gives him the following reply:

Sir

Thank you for honouring my with an appointment as a Steward of Rosedown. I am pleased to accept the offer and I will be leaving for town of South Lake within a few days.

With regards to men-at-arms. While I would prefer females, However, I am not pedantic about this and males would be equally acceptable. As for skills and equipment; light cavalry equipped with light war-horses, light repeating crossbows and a melee weapon of their choice.

Respectfully

Catylina
Steward of Rosedown


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 29, 2012)

Once we arrive you may take a look at your men at arms.

Heinz Walker
[sblock]Directions are giving to a small in where you find your squad waiting for you. Each man is dressed in a simple chain shirt with studded leather pants and is armed with a long sword, a small hunting bow and is mounted on a light war horse[/sblock]

Catylina
[sblock]Directions are giving to a more secluded in where you find to your delight a small squad made up of females. Each is equipped with a light reapting crossbow with 6 extra clips, a short sword and are all dressed in mithril chainmail[/sblock]

Sage Tetke
[sblock]A squad of heavy infantry await you. All are dressed in plate armor and are carrying a tower shield. Each is armed with a heavy mace, a spear and a quiver of 5 javelins.[/sblock]

Aldin Stonehallow
[sblock]to your great delight you find yourself introduced to a squad of dwarven hunters. Each is wearing a chain shirt over leather armor so as to provide maximum movement. Each seem to favor  a short nasty dwarven ugolish but are also equipped with a improved version of a heavy crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 29, 2012)

_This is not the equipment I asked for._ Heinz looks over the men, putting aside his initial disappointment. _Not their fault. I'll just have to make the best of it._

ooc: I'm switching Heinz' color to a lighter blue as it is easier to read.

"Good morning. I am Heinz Walker, Steward of Rosedown, and will be your commanding officer. I assure you, I am not the sort of commander who leads from the back. On those occasions when we ride out to face a foe together, your main job will sometimes be to soften up the enemy with arrows before I make contact. But make no mistake, this is a dangerous job and if you are not willing to risk death in defense of the town, the time to leave without shame is right now.

You should also know that I am a magus, a spellcaster warrior. I think you will find that it's an effective combination."

Heinz then speaks personally to each man for a few minutes, getting their names, and handing each a signal whistle. He spends a bit longer talking to the sergeant.

He then asks them to lead him to an archery range (assuming they've been in town longer than he has), where he can assess their skills and teach them the whistle signals.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 29, 2012)

As he arrives to find himself greeted by a band of merry dwarves, Aldin smiles with glee. "By the voice of the mountain! Come here, lads!" The crew assembles around him, and he gives each a brief inspection, then introduces himself. "Aldin Stonehallow, Steward of Rosedown, heir to Bronzebarrow Manor, killer of many, many goblins. Now, my boys, take me to the nearest tavern. We'll drink them out of ale today!"

The group gives a rowdy cheer, but the hunter who seems to be the leader looks on in consternation. He puts his hand on Aldin's shoulder and leads him away from the group. _"Sir, with due respect. There's a line between friend and commander, and I think ye're blurring it."

_Aldin looks this man in the eye, all traces of joviality gone. "Aye. Ye're right. Because I've seen firsthand the difference between discipline and loyalty. I don't want trained soldiers. Soldiers can be bought and paid for. Soldiers fight because they're told to fight. Friends fight to protect what they love. Now tell me, which bleedin' one would ye rather have?"

The sergeant returns Aldin's stare, then nods and extends his gloved hand. _"Friends, then. I'm Pendleton Deepcutter. Now about that ale..."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 30, 2012)

UMMMM  not to be snippy  but we have not yet started gentlemen were still waiting on the others...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

The huntsmaster returned to Lord Bainard's keep, tired and sore from the hunt. But the cleaned and dressed carcass of the boar was strapped to his horse, and he knew his lord would be happy to have boar for dinner. Dismounting and unstrapping the package, Edoryan smiled and called out to two of the youth's in the yard. "Markos! Mattos! Hail! I've got a job for you boys. Get this boar to the kitchens, and we'll have a nice feast this night." The ranger chuckled as he watched the two boys carry the heavy load across the yard, and turned to head to his rooms.


Pausing before the entry, Edoryan turned his eyes skyward. "Nonios, here," he called, and with a shriek and flap of wings, the eagle descended to perch upon his arm. The ranger scratched the bird's head and entered the keep, making way to his room. Outside the door he met a bonded courier, thanked him graciously, and retired to his room to pour over the letters. 

"Looks like I am to be appointed as one of the Stewards of Rosedown," he says to the eagle, smiling. "A new land to learn and love, new game to hunt...it should surely be an exciting adventure."

Taking a seat at his smallish writing desk, Edoryan took quill and ink, and quickly penned an answer to his letter.

"I would prefer men trained in skirmish tactics, and accurate with the longbow. Men that can survive off the land, and know how to hunt. Men of stout heart, that will not break and flee with faced with a rabble of goblin raiders. Mobility is key, and thus they should have chain shirts and bucklers for protection. Composite longbows crafted to suit each man, longsword and warhammer for close combat. Light horses, trained for war, are preferable as mounts." 

The letter written, the ranger again turns his gaze to the eagle. "Well my friend, I believe it is time to discuss these events with Lord Bainard. He'll be sad to lose us, I'm sure...but since it was his idea to apply for the position, he'll be happy as a lark tonight. I see far too much wine and ale in the near future..."



[sblock=Gear]Masterwork Chain shirts
Bucklers 
Masterwork Composite Longbows (mighty, if the men have the STR for the bonus)
Longsword 
Warhammer

If warhorses aren't doable, that is fine...Edoryan has handle animal, and can train them himself if need be.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 2, 2012)

*Southlake*

While reason tells you it is spring the sun in the sky feel like high summer for April. The only hint of relive is the the amount of moisture being but into the air by an abundance of rivers, streams, lakes and ponds. Enough so that it feels as if your clothes have become attached to your body.

Southlake itslef is a sprawling town set lakeside to a large fresh water lake created in a natural depression with a river flowing into it from the north and exiting it from the south. 

The town does have a low brick wall around it perhaps some 4 feet high, more to keep out animals etc than to provide any real protection.

All in all it seems to by very prosperous with wagon and stockyards as well as a barging fleet for river tansport.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 2, 2012)

Tetke rides slowly through Southlake, scanning for signs of the welcoming committee. Were it not for the wand hung from his belt, he might be easily confused for an ordinary elven traveller. Well, if you discount the fact that his horse's massive bulk is somewhat mismatched with his lean elven frame.

Catching a glimpse of what must be the men he requested, Tetke frowns slightly. " Not exactly what I was thinking. I suppose I should have given a more definite description of what I expected them to be carrying, " he says to himself. " But at least they are well equipped for keeping the local wildlife off my back. "  

The sage advances his horse toward the assembled group. " Greetings, gentlemen, " he says, raising a hand. " If I am not mistaken, you must be men in the service of the Baron of Rosedown. I am Sage Tetke, Steward of Rosedown, and I am pleased to make your aquaintance. "

Tetke looks around for a moment, searching out whoever must be in charge here. " After you have all introduced yourselves, perhaps you could direct me to the man in charge of arranging our journey to the Barony. I should formally present myself for duty. "


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2012)

Another man canters up to the group, close behind the one who introduces himself as Tetke. The man seems comfortable in the saddle, and is dressed in well-tailored clothing that appear to be designed for comfort and ease of movement. The silver of mail can be seen beneath his shirt, and a longbow and quiver hung over his shoulder. A greatsword is strapped to his saddle, along with a backpack and other supplies.

The man slides from the saddle, smiles and nods a greeting at the others. "I am Edoryan Storm, former huntsmaster for Lord Bainard, come to take my place as Steward of Rosedown." 

The cry of a raptor echoes Edoryan's words as a beautiful wedged-tail eagle soars down out of the sky to perch upon the man's upraised arm. Edoryan again smiles. "And this is Nonios."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 3, 2012)

Aldin rides into town on a stout pony with a crew of morose dwarves in loose formation behind him. Each seems tired, weary, as if nursing a brutal hangover. For the time being, Aldin refuses to speak, instead gesturing at Sergeant Deepcutter to speak for him.

"Mr. Stonehallow would like me to introduce him to you. As Aldin Stonehallow." Deepcutter furrows his brow as he tries to interpret Aldin's unusual gestures. "He is very...pleased to meet you. To work with you. He is sorry he cannot speak, but he...we...got well and truly pissed last night. He tried to shout down a wild bear." Aldin taps Deepcutter roughly on the shoulder. "Yes. Mr. Stonehallow did scare off the bear. Thoroughly. Mr. Stonehallow has lost his voice."

Aldin extends his armor-clad hand and shakes with the other stewards who have arrived.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2012)

Edoryan takes Stonehallow's hand in a firm, strong grip. "There are better ways to scare off a bear," he says, humor in his eyes.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 3, 2012)

Aldin lets out a wheeze of a laugh, instantly taking a liking to Edoryan. One of the other dwarves chimes in: "It wasn't the yelling. Mister Aldin punched it! That's wot scared that beastie!" Aldin shrugs and lifts his eyes skyward to look at the circling raptor.


----------



## kinem (Feb 4, 2012)

The clomp of hooves informs the gathering group that horses are coming. Soon seven mounted men come into view.

The lead horse is larger than the others, black, and clad in chain shirt barding. Its rider wears chain shirt armor, and bears a dark composite longbow, a quiver, a flail, and a longsword. His face is stern, and unsmiling; his hair, dark.

The other horsemen wear chain shirts and have shortbows and longswords. Their horses wear no barding and are mostly light brown in color.

The leader rides up. "Hello there! I am Heinz Walker, a new Steward of Rosedown. From the group I see here, I'm guessing that you are also bound for Rosedown."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

As the overlarge party begins to gather, another small party consisting of perhaps ten men at arms and a lead rider can also be seen approaching the party. One of the men carries a Dark Cream Colored Banner that has coiling roses surronded by gold green hedges as its focal point.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

"Ah, that must be the Baron." Edoryan snaps his fingers, and Nonios takes wing, climbing into the sky and circling around the group. The ranger brushes at his clothes to smooth out the creases, wanting to make the best impression he can upon his new liege lord.

[sblock=Question for JA]I didn't see a notation for any of Edoryan's squad. Have they not been assigned yet?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

Rhun - i must have forgot  what did he want


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 4, 2012)

Aldin sighs. Whoever this figure is, he certainly likes to travel with an entourage. Hoping to not butt heads with anyone so early in this venture, Aldin takes a swig of water, coughs roughly, and puts on his best grin.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

[sblock=From Post 10]"I would prefer men trained in skirmish tactics, and accurate with the longbow. Men that can survive off the land, and know how to hunt. Men of stout heart, that will not break and flee with faced with a rabble of goblin raiders. Mobility is key, and thus they should have chain shirts and bucklers for protection. Composite longbows crafted to suit each man, longsword and warhammer for close combat. Light horses, trained for war, are preferable as mounts." 

Gear/Equipment
-Masterwork Chain shirts
-Bucklers 
-Masterwork Composite Longbows (mighty, if the men have the STR for the bonus)
-Longsword 
-Warhammer

If warhorses aren't doable, that is fine...Edoryan has handle animal, and can train them himself if need be.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 4, 2012)

Tetke glances at the banner and compares it to the catelogue of heraldry in the back of his mind.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

Rhun
[sblock]The are awaiting equipped as detailed  all are first level Fighters[/sblock]

Tetke [sblock]it is indeed the banner of rosedown[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 5, 2012)

" Yes, this is our man. There is no mistaking the banner of Rosedown, " says Tetke quietly to the assembled men. 

The elven sage turns his horse to face the proper direction and breathes in, straightening his back and soldiers. Best to present oneself as an elven sage worthy of the name ought. Tetke regards the approaching men dispassionately.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

Edoryan turns to his squad of mail-clad men. "We'll have plenty of time to get acquainted on the journey to Rosedown. For now, make ready to receive the Baron." Edoryan and his men shuffle about to stand at attention, in the manner of well-trained soldiers, and raise their fists in salute to Baron Sky.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 5, 2012)

Catylina walks in to the inn and smiles broadly when she see the ladies. "Greeting ladies. Its nice to see you. My name is Catylina, steward of Rosedale. We are probably going to be walking together for a while. So why don't we start with introductions?" she says. After her troop introduces themselves, she continues

"I know that I'm supposed to be the boss but I'm more used to to working alone. I believe that the best strategy is for you to work as an independent unit. Either supporting me or undertaking missions alone. As far as tactics are concerned. I'm a close in fighter. What I need is ranged support, either snipping or harassing. I'll leave it to Tatanya" she nods at the sergeant "to decide if and when you enter melee.

Following her meeting with her new troop Catyline and the ladies hasten to the place where she has been told to meet the baron. Arriving just has the baron is approaching, she just has time for a quick introduction "Hi. I'm Catyline one of the new stewards."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

With the joining of the young woman to the party, the other advancing horseman are now in better focus. The ten men at arms all appear to be veterans with well used equipment. The man leading them is not what you were expecting and a quick check tells you it can not be the baron as he is suppose to be in his 80's and the young man before you is at best early twenties. 

Before the party can speak he says "Wecome to Southlake, I am glad to see you on time and ready to head north. My name is Byron Sky and I have been charged with escourting you north without delay. Master Mainchance  has been struck down and is recovering from what appears to be an encounter with bad mushrooms"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

"Hail, and well met," says Edoryan, as he and his men lower their salutes. "I am Edoryan Storm. My men and I stand ready to serve, and we are ready to depart upon the nonce."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 5, 2012)

Aldin wrinkles his nose at the newcomers - first Catylina - a female steward? But then again, a squad of well-trained ladies...thoughts for another time. As Byron approaches, he nods at Deepcutter, who introduces Aldin as cordially as possible.


----------



## kinem (Feb 6, 2012)

Heinz frowns at seeing Edoryan's horsemen so blatantly better armed and equipped than his own band, despite his own explicit request for similar composite longbows and other gear.

But, he turns his attention to the leader from Rosedown.

"Greetings, captain. I am Heinz Walker, and we are ready, even eager to see our new home."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 7, 2012)

Catylina feels out of her depth. She is not sure the rank of the man, nor is she sure how to respond. Feeling annoyed with herself has she should know this, after all she was given etiquette lessons when she was younger but they just didn't take. So she follows the lead of the others and simply says "Catylina. Me and my girls are ready when you are."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2012)

" And I am Sage Tetke, " says the elf haughtily. " I am pleased to see that my guardsman are well equipped, and that everything here seems to be in order. I hope you can tell me that the same will be true of your records when we reach Rosedown, as I requested in my letter. I already have several projects in mind that should be of use not only to the Baron, but to everyone who tends the land in Rosedown. Their timely completion, however, depends entirely on how well my instructions have been followed. "


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 10, 2012)

Aldin shrugs, still unable to speak. He begins pacing idly, seeming perhaps a little too interested in a formation of clouds in the distance.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2012)

As the party has introduced themself, he continues "We have a small encampment just outside of town, about two miles on the eastern river road, if you would please assemble there by dusk. That will give you plenty of time to buy provisions or other items you may need."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 11, 2012)

Tetke calculates in his head how long the journey is likely to take, and from that what sort of provisioning will be required.









*OOC:*


This check is know how far it is from Southlake to Rosedown.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2012)

With wagons your are looking at three weeks.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 11, 2012)

Wordlessly, Aldin steps away from the group to go purchase supplies. Aside from ample foodstuffs and a number of empty mead barrels, he finds nothing of relevance.

He retires to the inn and sequesters himself in a private room until dusk. As the sun begins to set, the warrior ambles out, bedecked fully in platemail and clearly drunk.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

Edoryan and his men move off to see about their own provisions.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2012)

Catylina tells her troop to take the afternoon off but to meet her back here, along with there horses and equipment, half an hour before sunset.

Meanwhile Catyline goes off and arranges for food for people and horses. Although she was told that it is a three week trip, she arranges for four weeks worth of food. Just to be on the safe side.

Once here chores are out of the way, Catylina goes clothes shopping. She is looking for a formal evening outfit plus an informal day outfit. she will have both outfits altered so that she can carry concealed daggers.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am not even sure how one spends 2500 gp on three weeks supplies for a group of six people and six horses, unless it is meant to be supplies that will come in handy once we reach Rosedown.







Tetke gives leave to his men to take a load off and enjoy themselves for the day while he tends to their provisioning. The elf hires a local to help navigate the town and its various merchants quickly and efficiently. Besides foodstuffs, tents, firewood, rope, and other supplies for the journey, he also buys a good number of tools, books, scrolls, writing utencils, and other items which may be in short supply in Rosedown. Once his orders for supplies are exhausted, he also takes the time to purchase a suit of leather armour, a shortbow, and a quiver full of arrows for each of his men in case the occassion arises that mobility or range are required. And at the end, Tetke also makes sure to procure the special inks and reagents necessary for transferring the spell in his posession from scroll to his spellbook.

As dusk approaches, Tetke rounds up his men and they make the short trip out of town to the camp.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2012)

As she is bustling around on her personal shopping spree, Catylina happens to overhear Tetke asking about tents and firewood. Cursing herself as a fool for forgetting half of the needed supplied she visits every general store in South Lake (or at least a good selection) to make sure she has not forgotten anything else.

As a result Catylina is late meeting her girls and, as a consequence, they have to canter to reach the camp on time.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]. Don't forget the three teams of two horse to pull your wagons. That's 12 horses all together.

[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION]. Do the wagons come with drivers or do we have to arrange for them.


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2012)

Before heading off to do his shopping, Heinz asks to speak privately with Captain Sky.

[sblock=JA]"Captain, I am glad to meet you and look forward to working with everyone.

The terms of my own employment are quite satisfactory to me, and I personally feel well able to help defend Rosedown against any threat.

That said, there is a matter which I feel a need to inquire about. I am bringing it to your own attention only because you are the leader here, and if there is a more appropriate person to ask this question of, just let me know.

I could not help but notice that my men are not equipped as I requested, and are not as well equipped as those of some of the other Stewards; for example, my men have shortbows rather than composite longbows.

Why? There are a number of reasons I can think of for why this may have been done. Perhaps it signifies my junior status as a less experienced or less favored commander, or perhaps my land is not on the frontline of the likely threats. Or, perhaps, it is an oversight.

I must know the reason, in any case, for only then will I know how to keep up the morale of my men, because they are well aware of their apparent disadvantage."[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry guys I was waiting on another response and realized he is in my other game


General
The 2500 can be spent any way you choose, though it does make sense to buy things a new homestead / holding may need or at least make arrangements for the delivery.

The wagons do not come with drivers 

Kinem
[sblock]Captain Sky replies, no not at all, I would imagine that the illness of Silas is what hampered that, once recovered I am sure he will make it right[/sblock]

As evening falls, the camp is easily located as it appears to house a full platoon of twenty horsemen and perhaps 10 to 12 support personell. The camp is laid out in good fashion and a heavy guard set. In fact it appears as if  it is a wartime guard with one in three being ready for action and any giving time.

The scent of several roasting pigs fills the air.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2012)

Sage Tetke directs his own men and the drivers he hired in South Lake to set up the tents and the wagons in a manner complementary to what is already there. Dismounting his horse and passing off the reigns to the sergeant, he goes to meet with Byron Sky, figuring that a council is in order before the journey begins. 

As he walks, the elf attempts to recall anything of note he may have heard about Captain Sky.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2012)

Tetke
[sblock]You vaguly rememeber that he is the great great nephew of the current Baron. As he is a minor lord there is no real information about him other than the oddity that he is a twin. Both he and his twin are reupted to be very strong warriors and it is rumored that his branch of the family is gifted with magic[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2012)

Heinz will also hire drivers for his wagons.

ooc: How much does that cost? He inquires about available means for them to return to South Lake, if they intend to. If he can find suitable drivers who would rather move to Rosedown instead of returning, he'll hire them preferentially.

ooc: Are Heinz' horsemen from Rosedown (or familiar with it)? If they are, he'll get what information he can about that town from them.

Like Tetke, Heinz stocks up on items that he imagines may be in short supply in Rosedown; some rare inks and arcane ingredients, as well as food, water, camping supplies, building supplies, a few bottles of wine, and various odds and ends. He would rather buy items in Rosedown if they are locally available there, so he inquires of the men what might be better purchased there, and because of this a considerable sum of his 2500 gp supply budget remains in gold.

[sblock=JA]To each of his men, he entrusts one potion of CLW and one potion of shield. He explains the function of each and emphasizes that they are for absolute emergencies only and will not - and cannot - be replaced once used. He also tells them that there is a good chance that their equipment may be upgraded in Rosedown.[/sblock]
When his wagons are set up at the camp and appear to be in capable hands, he leaves the men to tend to them, and heads to meet with the other Stewards and the Captain.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2012)

Heinz

Your men tell you there are regular wagon treams and freight service are avialable to and from rosedown as well as the annual grain barges and livestock drives to the south which tends to be rosedowns chief export


All

The campfire is more than inviting and everyone is made to feel welcome. Hunger is easily banished by the roasting meant and thirst by a nice light beer.

Byron Sky appears to be relaxed and offers the aid of a few men to help you get settled in. "Will you be needing tents"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2012)

" I believe that I have arranged for all of mine and my mens' needs, but thank you for the concern, Captain Sky, " says Tetke. " I was hoping though that you could describe for us in detail how you see this journey unfolding. Whether you expect that we might be waylaid by the bandits or savage clans, the likelihood of encounters with dangerous beasts, and that sort of thing. "


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2012)

Tetke

"For the most part this area and perhaps three days march the area is pretty settled. Anything after that then who knows. There are tribes of ogiers, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, hill giants etc to the north and they at times do send raiding parties.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 19, 2012)

Once arrived at the campfire, Aldin confers with his soldiers. His face seems grim and deeply serious. He hands Pendleton a slip of paper with an order for supplies to be delivered to his stead in Rosedown in the near future.

Later, at the campfire, Aldin is in tremendous spirits. His men, excepting Pendleton, are left to their own devices while Alden carouses. He plops down next to Byron Sky and drapes his arm around him. "Marster Sky, I hope I get to see some o' them goblins. It'll be important to open up this trade route. We gotta show 'em this land is ta be civilizizied."

[sblock=Shopping List]Building materials and furnishings for an inn of about eight rooms, a kitchen, a dining area, and an apartment in the same building for himself.

In addition, a quantity of various ales, meads, and brews, as well as cooking supplies.

The note also gives instructions to hire a team of experienced contractors and builders to make the journey and complete the construction of the inn.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Would Aldin's plans be feasible with the amount of money he just received?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2012)

Alden
[sblock]For the raw materials and such yes indeed..most can be built localy including most of the furniture, and pottery/clay mugs..for the metal you would have to buy it and ship it in. The gold will run to basic ales and wines but anyting exotic or top shelf your not going to be able to buy a lot of[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2012)

Catylina and her girls enter the camp. Having located the person responsible for organising the camp and finding out where she can set up, she leaves Tatanya to organise her camp; including the wagons which are following later. Meanwhile she goes to meet with Byron Sky and the other stewards. 

Catylina answers Byon's offer of tents by saying "Thank you but I have arranged for the appropriate supplies for me and the girls. 

By the way how do we address you. The last thing I wish to be is discourteous." At this she give a winsome smile.

[sblock=Shopping]- Four weeks provisions for 12 horses and 8 men.

- Camping and cooking equipment.

- Rope, grappling hooks, boards for pulling wagons out of mud.

Arrange for two experienced drivers to follow with the wagons and supplies. 

She also arranges for a purchasing agent, although she does not give him any money; apart from an advance on his fee.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2012)

"Tetke, I'm glad we have a Sage like you in our company. Knowledge is just what we most need in building up a town. By the way, are you a student of the arcane arts as well? I am one myself, though of the practical tradition of the warrior magus."

"Aldin, yes, I hope we can find a way to live in peace with the humanoids. A show of force, I've found, sometimes works better than force itself."

"Catalina, good to meet you". Heinz gives her a quick look up and down. "We should learn more about the other Stewards, learn how to best complement each other. I'd like to see you in action."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2012)

Tetke's gaze slides towards Heinz. " I am an accomplished mage, yes, Mr. Walker, " say the elf as he considers the magus. " Such training has its uses in my line of work. "

As Tetke's gaze turns back towards Byron Sky, he adds, " I suppose that given your own aptitudes, you might be an adequate conversationalist. "


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2012)

"Nice to meet you too Heinz. As it happens I have a fairly unique fighting style. If it will please you and the others, I am happy to give you all a demonstration. No opponent necessary. Just let my dinner settle first." The latter is said with a smile.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

Edoryan and his men set up their camp in short order, quickly putting up tent and shelter, and then setting to work chopping firewood and other such tasks. It is clear that they are all used to spending the nights under the stars and elements, and they go about their tasks with a disciplined efficiency.

Only after all is in proper order, and he has seen to it that his men are fed and settled in, does Edoryan move to join the conversation between the other Wardens.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2012)

Warming slightly to Caitlyn's comment.." i do hold a very very very minor noble honorifc but I prefer to be called Byron or Captain sky..which ever is convient.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2012)

" If your brother holds a similar position, " says Tetke, " perhaps it would be best to develop the habit of addressing you by your given name, Captain Sky. "

Anyone who is at observant may have noticed by this point that Tetke has not once reached for any food or drink.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2012)

His smile widening a bit he says  "Yes it can be a bit confusing at times giving that were hard to tell apart....were pretty informal at home so First names work for most occasions"


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2012)

"I look forward to it" Heinz tells Catylina. "My own style includes magic. Perhaps we will see some real action before this journey is over."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

kinem said:


> "My own style includes magic. Perhaps we will see some real action before this journey is over."[/COLOR]





"Most of the humanoids and giant-kin along our route will likely think twice about attacking a force our size," says Edoryan in response to Heinz comment about seeing some action. "Still, none of them are known for their intelligence, so perhaps they will make a foolish decision."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

'if we were talking about roaming bands the you would be right indeed" sky says "the beasties around Rosedown are very well organzied into clan and tribal structures...proably because there are so many different varities..they are very skilled for sure"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2012)

" I certainly hope you are correct, Sir, in your estimation, " says Tetke glumly to Edoryan. " I have been rather hoping that we would make it to Rosedown, with a little time to settle in, before we engage in any excitement. And before excitement engages in us. " 

" Are there any other matters that you feel we ought to discuss before retiring for the night, Byron? " asks Tetke, clearly becoming bored. " I was thinking that I might conduct a survey of our assembled company here, or otherwise keep myself occupied for the night. Unfortunately, most of the texts and manuscripts available for purchase in town seemed to be rather common and covered topics with which I am already quite familiar. So unless any of you have something more interesting to read on hand, I am afraid I will be left with stargazing as my only option. And between you an me, I have been stargazing for days. I have had quite enough of that in this locale. "


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

Sky Responds "No not really, you are officially set to take up your duties in 30 days, until the there are no orders that i know of or have been made privy too other to get you safley to my great uncle.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> 'if we were talking about roaming bands the you would be right indeed" sky says "the beasties around Rosedown are very well organzied into clan and tribal structures...proably because there are so many different varities..they are very skilled for sure"




Captain Skye's comment piques Edoryan's curiosity. "Do they harass the locals much? If so, we may have to look into thinning their numbers some."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

"The raids come and go with the season, every spring they increase somewhat due to a fresh batch of young warriors wishing to test us then they settle down somewhat in the winter except the odd raid for food or cattle. It tends to always lead us to be on our guard but it is more the outlaying farms that are at risk they rarley hit the core.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Edoryan nods. "It is my experience that many frontier settlements have the same trouble. On a new topic, are there any areas of interest in or near Rosedawn? Ruins, or caverns? I have something of a penchant for exploration."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

"Tons for such places, My Great Uncle knows of scores, but very few are listed on our maps. Some are so remote that it is tough to indeed map them.but the known ones that people with spirit go often to are the abaondoned silver mines etc..


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Edoryan smiles. "Most intriguing. Well, we will certainly have to see what I can do to help map out some of these hard-to-reach areas of interest."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2012)

" It is my intention to engage in an extensive survey of all the lands and surroundings of Rosedown, after I have had a chance to examine the records in detail, " says Tetke. " I will require your company for that endeavour, Edoryan, so I believe your desire for exploration will be sated. "

With that, Tetke stands up and dusts himself off a bit. " I believe I will take my leave now, " says the elf. " I do not require much in the way of sleep anymore, so if anyone cares to consult with me, I should be awake until just a few hours before dawn. " 

The sage then heads towards his tent and his gear to grab the materials he will need to survey the company, taking down the names, positions, and personal information of everyone, beginning (and most extensively) with his own men. It is always best to know who you are travelling with, after all.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> "I will require your company for that endeavour, Edoryan, so I believe your desire for exploration will be sated. "




"It would be my pleasure to aid you with such a task, Master Tetke," says Edoryan with a nod.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Warming slightly to Caitlyn's comment.." i do hold a very very very minor noble honorifc but I prefer to be called Byron or Captain sky..which ever is convient.




Catylina girlish grins as she replies to Byron "Byron it is then mi lord." 



Kaodi said:


> " It is my intention to engage in an extensive survey of all the lands and surroundings of Rosedown, after I have had a chance to examine the records in detail, " says Tetke. " I will require your company for that endeavour, Edoryan, so I believe your desire for exploration will be sated.




"Sounds like fun." say Catyline "If you want a guard, I'd be happy to accompany you; duties permitting of course."


----------



## kinem (Feb 22, 2012)

"I'd certainly like to check out ruins, caverns, and things like that" Heinz says. "They're quite interesting, and who knows, there might even be valuables left in some of those places."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

"It is rumored that there are vast hordes hidden along the Rose River Valley" Byron says "My great uncle was fortunate and skilled enough to take his from a ancient green dragon."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

Edoryan raises an eyebrow. "An impressive feat, to be sure. Are dragons common to the area?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

Laughing he says "No they are not common, but there have been sightings of several green ones and as well as a few black and one silver. One of the orc clans have a legend of an ancient blue but there has never been a realiable sighting then the hill giants tell of an ancient red but once again no confirmation. The only true kill was over 50 years ago when my great uncle took his trophy"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

Edoryan chuckles. "Well, I'm glad to see that for the most part those foolish wyrms keep their noses out of the Barony's business. It would make for a poor start to my career if the lands I am granted were suddenly razed by some ancient dragon."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2012)

"Your uncle must have been an awesome fighter in his prime. Even in his old age I would not like to go against him."  says Catylina, awe in her voice.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2012)

"So it is rumored among his eldest retainers" Byron says, "But to my uncle it is only a bitter memory that was the day he lost his two twin brother, my great great grandfather. They held the dragons attention so my uncle to get in to make the killing blow" 

Dragons, are not our worry per see, it is the beasties that appear to be becoming better armed and organized.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

Edoryan nods. "That is the way of goblinoids and giants. We'll see if we can't deal them a few sharp checks once we get settled in Rosedown."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 25, 2012)

"Yes it is. Well it is late and we leave early. I bid you all goodnight"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 25, 2012)

As the party breaks up, Catylina can't stop a look of disappointment flashing across her face, which she quickly suppresses. Its been a long time since she has performed for an audience and she had been looking forward to giving a demonstration of her skills. Oh well, its a long way to Rosedown, there may be an opportunity later.

Wishing the others goodnight, she goes to see how the girls have got on setting up the camp.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 25, 2012)

Aldin retires without much ado, ready to face his long journey.


----------



## kinem (Feb 25, 2012)

Seeing that the captain is retiring before Catylina could give her demonstration, Heinz tells her "We'll take a rain check, then. I'm indeed curious about your unusual style. Nothing wrong with letting the anticipation build a little though."

He bids everyone good night, and goes to check on his men. The camp looks to be in order. The group has established its own watch schedule, and though he doesn't expect any trouble tonight, he offers to join the first watch: it's a good habit to be in, and he could use the time to think things over, as well as to get to know a couple of his men a little better.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Edoryan returns to the camp set up by he and his men, who are still sitting around the fire. Kolthar, the sergeant of the group, is telling war stories to the others; Falald and Alwar were much younger, as was the half-orc Rogthor and Dunain Half-Elven, and less experienced in the ways of battle.  Ulleneth the elf was older than Kolthar, but since elves were much slower to reach maturity, he too was less experienced then the sergeant.

The ranger joins his men for a mug of ale and to swap a story or two of his own before retiring to bed, knowing that morning would come all too early.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 25, 2012)

Tetke continues about his business while the others to go bed, talking to whoever else may remain awake, other than hidden sentries, of course. As the night goes on, he spends some time stargazing, and making other notes in his books, until about two and a half hours before he expects the camp to reawaken, and then he heads back to his tent to get some sleep himself.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

The night is indeed uneventful but the morning breaks crisp and gold as the tempature appears to have droped to almost freezing.  "Tis a late storm I am afraid" Byron says, "Agatha warned us we may be hit with late bad weather..so if you gentlement are ready we leave within the hour.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2012)

Tetke briefly flips through his spellbook, but as he did not empty his mind of any spells the previous day, he does not need to prepare again this morning. He and his men are saddled up and ready to go within good time.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2012)

Catylina helps her girls and drivers break camp and get ready for the road. Once everything is packed and all signs of the camp have been removed, she goes to find out the actual travel arrangement; order of wagons, scouting arrangements, etc.


----------



## kinem (Feb 27, 2012)

Heinz and his men eat a cold breakfast, feed and water their horses and prepare for travel.

When everything is packed away he mounts the stoic black warhorse. "How are you doing today, Peeko? Get used to those other horses - we'll be riding with them quite a bit."

"Nothing to say about it, eh? Let's go, then." He leads his group to join the rest of the caravan.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

Edoryan and his men break camp quickly and efficiently, their skill as woodsmen obvious by how they go about their tasks. They load everything into the wagons, and then tie the riding mounts behind the conveyance so that two men can sit each wagon. One to drive, and one to keep watch and provide cover with a bow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

The column begins to form waiting for the last of you to join. Much to your suprise, while organized there appears to be a smaller guard and outriders than you would expect. Nothing major just something a little odd but giving that you are still in civilized lands not much to worry about. In addition to the new stewards you are suprised to see over 25 large cago wagons waiting for you as well.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 28, 2012)

Tetke looks around to see that no one he spoke with the previous day is conspicuously absent, then waits for the column to get moving. Hopefully when they stop for the night there will be time for him to add the fireworks transmutation to his spellbook. It could quite in handy for signalling later on.









*OOC:*


Are we waiting for something else, or are we going to get moving? This is going to be a long journey if we have to post for every single evening of camping and morning when we break camp...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 28, 2012)

OCC: No not at all just giving everyone a few posts to find their characters legs so to speak  We will move on tonight


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2012)

Edoryan mounts his horse, ready to move out. He had told his men to keep their eyes open, despite the fact that they would be traveling in mostly civilized lands. The horse would give him the ability to move easily between the wagons, so he could talk to the men and keep their spirits high. 

Nonios takes to the air as the group prepares to move out, circling high into the sky. Edoryan merely smiles, knowing that the eagle's sharp eyes would help to spot any possible threats from a distance, giving plenty of time for preparation.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 29, 2012)

As her girls are skirmishers, she sends them to patrol the flanks. Meanwhile she takes her place on her lead wagon. After a couple of hours she decided that her saddle would be more comfortable than the hard wagon seat, so she jumped down and mounter her horse. She then spent the rest of the morning riding beside the wagon.

After a boring morning, she decided to join her girls on patrol for the afternoon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2012)

The small party is traveling on the west side of the river and makes good time along the river road despite having heavy wagons. By nightfall you have made 15 miles. The weather turns a bit crisp as you move north and remains so for the next ten days, each once again seeing you cover 12 to 15 miles.  On the 11 day around midday, the road becomes more of a track and the wagons slow to 7 to 10 miles a day over the terrian.  The land you are going thru shows itself to be a fertile river valley perhaps 3 to 5 miles either side of the water line before it starts becoming rough terrian of small hills running parrell to the water line rising to a few higher plateaus. (Think badlands) On the 15 day a scout does not report back, which is a cause of some alarm. One the 16 day you lose three more outridres. At this point Captain Sky calls a a council.

"It now appears we are being tracked and scouted. We should start thinking of a better plan to combat this"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2012)

" I might be able to provide some insight as to who or what we are dealing with, as well as the surrounding lands " says Tetke. " I also have at my disposal a spell of illusion that might aid us in drawing them out if we can discern their nature. "


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2012)

Edoryan considers the strikes against the outriders. "For one, bring the outriders closer in to the main caravan, so that they are within sight at all times. While this may cost us some advance notice should they strike at the main force, it may well provide us some insight of what we are up against. Also, while it would cost us some time, I could try to track our foe. Between Nonios and I, I believe we have the skills to do so."

*OOC: Apparently Edoryan's attempt to Aid Another on Tetke's Geography roll fails miserably. *


----------



## kinem (Feb 29, 2012)

"I agree. In fact, we should have taken these steps yesterday.

How far from the caravan do the outriders go? 

I have signal whistles. Counting those held by my men, ten. If the outriders don't have them already, we could issue them. At least it may tell us where to look if need be. But really, the outriders should be brought in.

If the tracking fails, perhaps a group of us Stewards could do some scouting, and so act as bait. I figure we could give them more of a fight than they might expect" Heinz declares.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 29, 2012)

"I'm more of a city girl than a country lass" say catylina "So I may be wrong. But this land looks to be ideal ambush territory. If so, a small scouting party could all be pin-cushions before it know what's hit it. So I suggest that we stay within sight of the caravan."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2012)

Edoryan smiles at Catylina. "I assure you, I can move through the forest without being seen or heard, and unless our foe is extremely woodscrafty, I will be able to track and find them. At the very least, determine the nature of the threat."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2012)

"All are valid comments, in this territory, the terrian can change sharply with all sorts of hiding spots. It may be best if a small party does patrol the permiters in groups with a larger on doing the tracking. If you are agreeable we will leave the tracking to the stewards.

OCC: What is it you wish to discern i think i missed your question


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Knowledge (Local) is to figure out who could be attacking us and of them, who is most likely. Knowledge (Geography) is to figure out any clues from the terrain, or whether there is a likely place for a base nearby.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2012)

Knowlege Local
From speculation it could be any one of the various humaniod tribes to the north. Giving the intelligence of the tactis it would leave to one of the more shrewder races..perhaps orcs, maybe ogiers or hill giants.

Knowledge GEograpy,
From the terrian you are in there is plenty of high ground that you will be traveling thru, thus good ambush sites to either side. The lack of hard data as to where the scouts were taken down etc is hampering your efforts to discern more


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2012)

" I am thinking that our foes display a shrewd use of tactics, I am thinking that it is likely orcs, or maybe ogiers, that we are dealing with, from the tribes to the North. I would suggest hill giants as well, but I would think that Edoryan's companion would be able to spot something that large, " says Tetke.

" From here on the road winds through various small hills and hillocks. There will be ample ambush sites on either side of the road. An ambush is perhaps likely, given that the enemy has been killing our scouts and outriders. "

" I agree that we should stay within sight of the caravan. But it is as much for the safety of the caravan as our own; they might be vulerable without our leadership and prowess. "









*OOC:*


Something I forgot to ask: Are we on the map by now? We are travelling at a fairly slow pace, and it seems to me it could easily take six or more days to get from the edge to Rosedown at 7-10 miles a day.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2012)

"yes I will plot the cords today, I left my notebook at work yesterday so i dont have the avaialble


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

RQ / 626
The party has arrived at a cross roads.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2012)

" Northward on to Rosedown, I suppose... " says Tetke.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Kadoi
are you in divine avengers if so could you please post something there i somehow delted it i think or i just cant find it


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2012)

"We seem to have two options at this point: Pull in the outriders and just head on to Rosedown, or pull in the outriders and put together an elite expedition to try to track the attackers and avenge our men.

In my opinion, we should do the latter. If the enemy had overwhelming force, I think they would have attacked the caravan already. For all that we know, this could be the work of a lone orc. If we find no tracks, we shouldn't waste time away from the caravan, so we'll just move on with the caravan.

I'll grant that it has risks: the possibility of blindly walking into an ambush, and leaving the caravan less well guarded. So I won't press the point if few here agree.

The final decision rests with you, Captain Sky, of course" Heinz says.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2012)

" Theoretically we could also backtrack to Riverton, cross the river there, and then head North to Rosedown. But I imagine our pursuers will continue to harry us, and if they understand our purpose, attack in force, " says Tetke.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2012)

"I agree with you Heinz. If we leave them behind, that's one more group who could attack Rosedale." says Catylina.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2012)

*Burning Homestead*

As the party discusses its next move, a young rider hits the camp on a heavily leathered farm horse . Help Help, he cries, they are attacking our homestead. they hit before we could light the beacon.  Glancing up and backward from whence the young rider came you do indeed seem grey smoke beginning to form a plum in the air


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 5, 2012)

Turning his horse in the direction of the smoke, Tetke asks hurriedly, " What are the ' they ' ? What is attacking your farmstead? "


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2012)

"It could be a rouse to leave the caravan undefended." says Catylina "If it is a rouse then their leaders will hit the caravan, so we should stay here. If its a genuine attack, the leaders will be with them, so the stewards should go. What to do, what to do. I hate strategy." The latter was more muttering aloud than addressing anyone.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2012)

Edoryan whistles and makes a quick gesture with his hand, and Nonios takes to the air, flying off in the direction of the homestead. The ranger turns and calls out to his sergeant. "Kolthar, keep careful watch. There are enemies close." He then turns to the Captain. "Captain Skye, with your permission I request to depart immediately to investigate this attack. I will go alone, if need be."


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2012)

"With your permission, Captain, I'll go too" Heinz says.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2012)

Edoryan nods, and claps Heinz on the shoulder.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2012)

kinem said:


> "With your permission, Captain, I'll go too" Heinz says.



"In which case, I'm coming with you. I don't see why you boys should have all the fun. With your permission Byron."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2012)

The young man, barely fourteen you would guess, replies "dont rightly know sir, I was out in the barn when they hit, me dad ran to me to gather my brothers and set me to horse. He said something about tall creatures in horns and hides attacking our further cattle pen"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

"Captain, my fellow stewards and I stand ready to depart...with your permission?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2012)

As the stewards prepare to depart, Catylina calls her sergeant over. "I won't tell you how to do your job." she says "But there are some adversaries about. Keep within sight of the caravan but try to give it warning of an attack."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2012)

As always a man of action Byron replies, "Yes to horse if you would like, i have no men to spare though  but you are free to go with your retainers.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 7, 2012)

Tetke gives orders to his sergeant for the men to stay with the caravan. Not only might they not get to the fight quickly enough, being heavy infantry, but if it is a feint, the caravan is likely going to need sturdy defences. 

The elf moves his horse up, and says to his fellows, " Perhaps it would be best if one of you lead the way. "


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

Edoryan leaps atop his horse, and starts off at a canter, readying his bow as he leads the way toward the smoke in the distance.


*Ride is +10, if required for any reason.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 7, 2012)

"Guard the caravan. Keep an eye out for trouble" Heinz tells his men as he mount Peeko, and heads off after Edoryan.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 7, 2012)

Catyline mounts her horse and heads off after the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Following the smoke trail is easy as is backtracking the young man. The path is well worn and smooth and large enough for two abreast to ride.. The way winds thru low hills and scrub and after perhaps an hour you find yourself looking at a small holding with barns ablaze and a back of large figures battering at the fortifed farm house. Perhaps 30 smaller figures are milling around and trying to round up live stock etc.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

Tetke prepares himself for combat and begins recalling the procedure for using his most devastating spell, _fireball_. Ideally all of his enemies would clump together and be incernerated in a single blazing infero, but seeing as that is not likely to happen, he looks for the most favourable place to target with his blazing artillery, and if it involves catching fifteen or more cretins, or at least no fewer than twelve, he takes it.


----------



## kinem (Mar 9, 2012)

ooc: Will we get a map?

ooc: How many of the large creatures are there? Can we tell what they are? How spread out are they?

ooc: The smaller figures are mixed in with livestock, so area attacks would also kill the livestock; is that correct? Also, how spread out are they?

ooc: It seems like they have not spotted us, so we can plan and then attack before the enemy reacts. Is that correct?

If so and if he can do so before Tetke acts, Heinz says "Let's plan our attack."

He also casts _shield_. (5 min duration.)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

Edoryan begins firing arrows at extreme range as they ride toward the enemy.


*OOC: How far are we away? Edoryan can begin firing arrows at 1100 feet away, though his chance to hit are horrible that far off.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Maps  Shamps lol i will work on getting it posted 

You would guess 5 to 7 large creatures...at this point your about 1/2  2800 feet away,a mile away on a small hill overlooking the farmstead
yes the smaller figures are mixed with livestock.
At this point they are concertrated on trying to take the fortifed farm house. there seems to be a very active and lively defense going on.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, I guess no fireball yet then.







" We need to keep them bundled together, " says Tetke as he surveys the scene. " I have several powerful spells that can burn or temporarily blind many opponents if the are close together. Also, I do not think we have the time to be clever with illusions. If it is our intent to save the defenders, we must act with haste. "


----------



## kinem (Mar 10, 2012)

"I have a spell that creates a hail of stones. It hits unskilled warriors pretty hard, though those who are well trained or very tough can deal with it. It affects an area about eighty feet wide, but the range I can cast it is only about fifty yards. The stones remain for a while and make it hard to run there. Tetke, I'd rather avoid killing the farm animals, but perhaps your fire spell would be better used against the bigger foes while I hammer the smaller."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2012)

Catylina has worked with magic users before, so she knows enough to hang back and let them do their job. Her job is to keep the enemy off them, so she draws her scimitar and prepares to go to work.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2012)

"We've got to be closer to help, so I say...CHARGE!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2012)

farm  house               Barn  20  x 40
      00                50 x 80




 OOO                      00
                                                          Barn 20x40                000


 XX                    XX                    X                    0000000


                                                         Barn 20 x 40




00     00   00   00  00           00




X - big one

0 = smal ones


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]JA, are you familiar with code tags? If you edit a map in Notepad the characters will be equally spaced, then put (code) ... (/code) around it but with square brackets instead of () when you post it here. You can also use the # icon above. For example see this.[/sblock]
ooc: Which direction are we approaching from? At this point we are galloping in at full speed (horse 250'/round). _If_ things stay the same by the time we get close, Heinz will slow his mount to a double move and cast _stone call_ targeting the large group of smaller creatures when within 150' range. He automatically makes the concentration check to cast from a moving (but not galloping) horse. This assumes we are not approaching from the north, in which case he may target the closer group. Note though that Tetke's _fireball_ is longer range and may change matters first, in which case he'll reassess.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 13, 2012)

You are approaching from the east....the 
barns run east west and the farm house north south

The din of the fight and the noise of the cattle and the battle around the farmhouse...makes it almost certain that they do not hear you..
you get to 200 yards of the battle when you first feel your being noticed

Actions


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

His horse coming to a stop, Sage Tetke whispers words of arcane power as thin wisps of fire flow into his outstretched hand and begin to whirl around, creating a ball of eldritch fire. The elf then flicks his wrist and the fiery orb is hurled toward the group of large figures, exploding in their midst and enveloping them with deadly flames.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2012)

Edoryan begins firing arrows at the nearest large foemen.


*OOC: 200 yards = 600 feet = 5 range increments (-10 to attacks)

Does Edoryan recognize the large creatures? If they are of the giant subclass, he gets bonuses.*


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 13, 2012)

Catylina stays on her horse near the elf and the archer. She draws her scimitar and gets ready to dismount should anyone approach.


----------



## kinem (Mar 13, 2012)

ooc: So are you guys stopping at this distance?

Heinz charges on ahead, Peeko sweating as the warhorse gallops towards the enemy, as he needs to get within 50 yards to use his spell.

ooc: Unless something changes, he will continue for 2 rounds, then stop the horse and cast _stone call_. If the enemy closes the distance, he'll slow down next round to a double horse move and cast the spell next round if he's within range, and assuming the targets are still close enough together.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2012)

Rhun

they be hill giants
roll your bonus and we can proceed


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2012)

Edoryan fires an arrow from the back of his mount, all the while using his knees to guide the horse forward, following after Heinz.


*Edoryan gets +4 to attacks and damage vrs giants, so that helps. So, at 200 yards he will begin firing at +6 attack.

Also, there would normally be a Ride check needed to "guide with knees" so that Edoryan can use his bow and ride at the same time, but the DC is 5, and Edoryan has +10 ride, making it an automatic success.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2012)

ooc: Heinz is glad that Edoryan isn't leaving him to approach on his own 

That said, don't forget the penalties for shooting from a moving mount: no penalty for a single move, -4 for a double move, -8 for a run (which it is, if you're pacing Heinz).


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

The party lands it's attacks with great effect, fully every attack is a hit as if by great chance. The fireball has more than a desired effect taking out a full .20 percent of the lesser foes.  The arrows stike their foe causing them to turn which allows a blister of arrows from the farmstead to hit them hard. The attackers begin to rally and form a solid core of resistance  showing them to be poor tacticians

Actions


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2012)

Having unfortunately expended his only artillery range spell, Tetke conjures protection in the form of arcane armour and then urges his horse forward.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2012)

As the little group that she is guarding starts to break up, Catyline moves forward with Tetke.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

Edoryan continues onward, riding slightly behind and to the right of Heinz, as the ranger continues to fire arrows toward the giants within the enemies group.


OOC: Edoryan will stay with Heinz, but he won't move any closer than 50 yards away from the enemy. At 50 yards, he is at +14 attack vrs the giants.


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2012)

Heinz will continue towards the enemy, stopping his mount when he is about 50 yards from the center of their group. He will then cast _stone call_ next round, hoping that he and Tetke can attack the enemy with spells simultaneously ...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2012)

The party moves into position as others their foes begin to move out to meet this new threat...two rounds before they arrive....
Actions please for round 1


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 18, 2012)

Tetke spurs his horse from a canter to a full gallop towards his forward companions.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 18, 2012)

*Catylina Round 1 Action*

Catyline stops her horse near the others and dismounts. Standing waiting for the enemy, she says. "Can someone keep an eye on my horse for me. I fight better on the ground."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2012)

"And you lose maneuverability," yells Edoryan at Catyline as she dismounts. "You'll get crushed by those giants if you let them get close enough to melee with you."

As he speaks, he continues to fire arrows at the enemy. He guides his horse with his knees to prance backward away from charging does, so that he always maintains at least 50 yards between himself and any enemy.


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2012)

"We must maintain distance!" Heinz calls out to Catylina.

ooc: JA, I need to know the exact positions (not just distance but also spread) and speed of the enemy in order to use my spells effectively.

The enemy should now be within 50 yards. Heinz casts _stone call_, catching as many of the enemy as he can in the effect, and then has his horse retreat (double move) - except that he will not retreat past Catylina's position, not wanting to leave her alone to bear the full brunt of the enemy's charge.

As the stones rain down and bash the enemy, the survivors begin to stumble on them as well. (ooc: _Stone call_ creates difficult terrain (lasts 5 rounds): x2 movement cost and no running, should slow down the enemy. The spell affects an 80' diameter circle. There is no save for the damage.)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2012)

The stones fall creating havoc among the foes that are fast approaching. Many drop to the ground in response to the damage.

As the party begins to prepare for their advance, as they are slowly gathering momentum again, the ground begins to roll from large strikes of lighting hitting the ground bewteen the party and the farm house.  From a distance large rolls of thunder can be heard accompaning the lighting strikes.
Within minutes the foes are scattered and feeling, whats left of them, towards the hills.


Actions


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 22, 2012)

If any of the giants are within 150 ft. of his position, Tetke makes a movement with his right hand as if he were pulling dust from a pouch at his side and then tossing it in the air while he says a few quick words of magic. Any foes within a 10 ft. radius of the target are covered in _glitterdust_ and possibly blinded.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2012)

Edoryan continues to fire arrows at the fleeing creatures, hoping to cut their numbers down a bit. "Where did that lightning come from? Tetke?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 22, 2012)

Having gotten a little carried away, Tetke thinks for a second.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2012)

Catylina falls back with the others. She stands, weapon ready, in case any of the enemy recover their courage and to turn round.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2012)

"Damn that was lucky" Heinz says softly.

Figuring that he may need his magic later, he draws his bow and takes a shot at a fleeing foe. He chooses one that seems to have been blinded, if any.

ooc: assuming 1 range increment penalty


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2012)

kaoidi
[sblock]you readily identify it as being a call lighting spell or a magic users varaition of it called Lighting Storm[/sblock]


The glitter dist works well against those closet to the party (4 foes). The fleeing foes however are now semi trapped and in the cross fire from the party and the defenders in the homestead. There are two giants left standing and a few orcs rally around them only to find and intense burst of fire  explode in their midst similar to the spell cast earlier.

Actions


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2012)

Edoryan fires another arrow at one of the giants.


*OOC: Assuming 50 yards range still, for which the -2 attack has already been applied.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2012)

Reacting to the new situation, Heinz urges his horse forward if the giants are now more than 50 yards away, and casts _flaming sphere_ at one of the giants.

ooc: 3d6; 5 rounds; Reflex negates each round DC 18


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 23, 2012)

" My guess is from someone within the barn; it is potent lightning magic! " exclaims Tetke as three multicoloured magical bolts streak from his outstretched hand to strike nearby foes (giants first).


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry

Thread kinda got lost...i have fixed that


The creatures disperse quickly as the defenders from the farm house pour out in suprising numbers. Soon there is nothing left but a battlefield and an older man, perhaps 45 approavhes with a heavy crossbow at the ready "Greeting good sirs, I appreciate the aid May I offer you a little refreshment to say thank you for your help."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2012)

Tetke looks over the defenders and asks, " Surely you do not all live here? Perhaps you could explain all that has happened... over refreshments. "


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2012)

Heinz is a little wary at first, not knowing much about the defenders, but puts away his bow. 

"You are welcome" he says. "Yes. We have much to discuss. I am Heinz Walker, and we are Stewards of Rosedown."

As he passes the fallen orcs and giants, Heinz tries to see - without dismounting or getting very close to the bodies - if they have some kind of tribal symbol which might be good to know about for future reference.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

"Thank you for your hospitality," says Edoryan, dismounting. "But first we should see if we can learn a bit more about these brutes." With that, the ranger begins to move among the bodies, looking for any clues or identifying markers, as well as any valuables or items of use.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2012)

The only unifing thing you can find is a small grey lizard transfixed by a black lighitng bolt on a lot of the arms and amor.


"No just my sons and i"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

Edoryan holds the symbol up for Tetke to see. "While I know much of giants and their ilk, I am unfamiliar with this clan..."



OOC: Knowledge check to identify. 

Natural 1. OUCH!


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2012)

Catyline retrieves her horse and leads it to meet the land owner. "I am called Catyline." she says politely "Was the boy you sent for help one of your sons?" "if so, you will be please to know he is safe. We left him back with our caravan." 

"By the way. Have these brutes attacked before or is this the first time?"


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2012)

Tetke guides his horse over to Edoryan and takes the symbol from him so that he may examine it carefully. " Hmmm... "


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

"I am in your debti twice over then good sirs, I had hoped he made it to safety but knew it was a gamble,,No not really just the usual cattle and livestock rustling...we never expected giants or the ilk,,we were real luck, my brothers were here visiting with their sons and we had numbers on them..more than they expected"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 1, 2012)

" At least one of you is schooled in the ways of druidic magic, I take it? " asks Tetke, handing the symbol back to Edoryan. " That was some display of natural power that drove them away. "


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2012)

After acknowledging the farmer's comments, Catylina addresses her fellow stewards saying "We can't just let the giants escape. They'll only come back later or even worse; attack Rosedale."


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2012)

ooc: Are the fleeing creatures still in sight, and if not, how long have they been gone? Were there still 2 giants left? How many orcs left, if any?

"What is your name, sir? Also, I'd like to know who in your group is skilled in magic. Such talents are rare; or if they are not so rare in these parts, then we need to know that, too."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2012)

The two giants were the center of all the lighting strikes they are toast

There are prehaps 15 or so fleeing but you would have to give a hard chase

i am william stoddard and this is my stedding the only magic we have is in my mothers healing herbs and songs


----------



## kinem (Apr 2, 2012)

Heinz looks around. "Then there are other people around. Besides our own magic, we saw spells of lightning and fire hit the giants and that turned the tide of the battle. Let's find whoever did that."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 2, 2012)

"Oh you mean someone else did that. I thought it was you guys." says catylina. She re-draws her scimitar and looks around.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 3, 2012)

The man responds, "I sent out my three younger sons in search of aid, they may have found others to help"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2012)

"Likely a druid then, and if so, we're not likely to catch sight of such a quarry."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 3, 2012)

" With such a display of force, I doubt that those creatures will come back here anytime soon, " says Tetke, turning his horse. " We should get back to the column. When we get to Rosedown, we will have to discuss sending out men in strength to quell the raids on all of these lands. "


----------



## kinem (Apr 3, 2012)

"If this druid is an ally, why should he hide from us?

Well, if the young men recruited his aid, then they can at least describe him. If we don't find out any more today, then one day I will return here and try to find out more about the matter" Heinz says.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2012)

"Druids, especially ones of significant power, generally seem to prefer their solitude." Edoryan shrugs. "It isn't a hard and fast rule, just something I've seen often in my travels."


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2012)

"I'll take your word for it, Edoryan.

Mr. Stoddard, will your people be able to deal with the bodies? They must be buried, though burning is an option to reduce the size of the remains first. Do not let anyone treat them with disrespect, as that may ruin any chance of making peace with the rest of the tribe" Heinz suggests.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

"Yes we can" he replies  "but your more than welcome to spend the night..It will be dark before you can get back and raiders to prefer the night..this attack in broad daylight is most distrubing. Means their not afraid of the good Baron anymore and are flexing their muscle. They usually do it every three or four years and the Baron smacks them down hard..but the last few years...well he has gotten a little older"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2012)

" It only took us an hour to get here, " says Tetke. " I imagine we could make it back before it is completely dark. " 

The elf reaches into his pack and pulls out what must be some spell components. " Nevertheless, " he continues, " I have been discussing a system of signals with Captain Sky that makes use of the spell I purchased in South Lake. I imagine it should let him know we are alive and well, though it will likely be visibly to everyone else for miles around as well; a series of fireworks of different colours exploding about seven hundred feet in the air. "


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

"Fireworks you say"..The man replies "They are a signal for sure to friend and foe alike..i would prefer you not set them off. If there are anymore radiers in the area it would draw them to us like flies to honey.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

"As much as I would like the rest, we really should return to the caravan," says Edoryan. "We have our men to look after, and we should make our report to the Captain."


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2012)

"I agree - we should go now. In any case, a few of us will escort the boy back here tomorrow morning. And perhaps we can learn a bit more about what happened here then."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 6, 2012)

Tetke says, " Farewell, " and urges his horse to take up a canter back the way they came.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2012)

"Adiós" says Catylina as she mounts her horse and rides off after the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 6, 2012)

Glancing backward as the road twists away from the farm, the party catches sight of the farmers beginning to sort the bodies and clean up. The journey back is somewhat uneventful, but everone gets the sense that they are being observed. 

An hour later you arrive back at the campsite to find everyone still intack and in a defensive circle.

"Did it go well"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2012)

"The enemy was repulsed," answers Edoryan, swinging down lightly from his mount.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 6, 2012)

" However, I believe we should push on to Rosedown with all possible speed, before they can regroup, " adds Tetke. Looking around, he asks, " Captain Sky, do you know of any druids or other woodspriests who make these lands their home? Our attack on the raiding party of orcs and giants was aided substantially by someone making use of powerful nature magic. Someone who did not reveal themselves to us, and may yet be watching... "


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2012)

"We can press on that is for sure and extend the days march by 4 hours. but we can only do that so long or we will harm the draft animals" he says.."Druids..well there are a few that do travel the area  but the main on in this area is Brendan, and he stays pretty close to his forrest. However, he does have a lot of visitors and one could be passing thru"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2012)

" Let's do that then, " says Tetke. " We may rest them a little longer tomorrow or the next day, but mostly we just need to put some distance between us and here. "


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2012)

On the ride back, Heinz used his pearl of power to recall his shield spell.

Now he says "I gave my word that I'd help escort the boy back home tomorrow morning.

Even aside from that, I don't really agree, Tetke. If the enemy regoups tomorrow - and they may not have the forces for that in the area - but if they do, it might be just as well for us to engage them. Because if we don't, as we saw today, they will attack the locals.

I'd like to know more about this Brendan, as well as the other major players around Rosedown - friend, foe, or otherwise."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 8, 2012)

" Our number one responsibility is to safely reach the side of our new lord and patron, " say Tetke cooly. " I can perhaps accept that, having given your word, you must return the boy to his father's side safely. But having discharged that duty which you took upon yourself, it is more important that we get to Rosedown so that we may receive our orders than to tarry here on the chance that both the raiders return and that these people cannot handle themselves. "


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 9, 2012)

"If that is a desire, I can send a small escort tomrrow to return the boy and have them rejoin us down the road, should not be more than a day maybe day and a half difference as were escourting wagons and thye will be traveling free " Sky says


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2012)

"Your call, captain. I'll go with the escort" Heinz says. "It's one hour each way to the farm and back. I doubt it'll take very long to catch the wagons."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2012)

Edoryan nods his head. "It sounds like we have a plan then. I'll send Nonios to fly above you and the escort...he can cover the distance quickly should you require any assistance."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

Then we shall rest the remaing portion of the day, resecure the freight for extended travel, and set off in the morning then" Sky replies.

Are there any other issues?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2012)

Tetke shakes his head and goes off to set up camp and rest.


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2012)

"Thank you, Edoryan. The bird may help us spot an ambush in time.

Well, looks like I have an early morning. Good night."

Heinz heads to join his men in their camp, and tells them about the day's adventure.

"Giants! I would have liked to see that!" George, one of Heinz' men, declares.

"I doubt you'd like to see them up close" Heinz tells him. "But in that case, you're coming with me in the morning. Who knows, you might get your chance."

If nothing much happens during the night, when he prepares spells in the morning he swaps out _tripping magic missile_ for _glitterdust_.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 12, 2012)

The night passes all to quickly and to soon the sun breaks the eastern sky. The wagons are already in line and waiting and with the breaking of full light they start forward a good two hours before the usual daily start.

A small squad of 5 men awaits with the boy for various party memebers to join before it too starts off.

Actions


----------



## kinem (Apr 12, 2012)

ooc: How are the men armed? Heinz will not accept any that don't have bows, in keeping with his philosophy of staying the hell away from the giants' clubs.

Heinz doubts that Tetke would join the squad, given the elf's views on the situation. Edoryan said that he'd send his bird along, meaning that he would not be going himself. The dwarf Aldin didn't even come yesterday and is probably not fond of horse riding.

That leaves Catylina, and while Heinz would like the company, he doesn't expect her to come on this mission. While he has yet to witness them, he has no doubt that her mysterious melee skills are indeed deadly, but this would not be the time for close quarters fighting.

If he is to be the only Steward on this trip, Heinz will bring along his entire squad of 6 archers.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 12, 2012)

Catyline declines Heinz offer of a side trip but does offer to send along her girls if he wants. "They are a troup of light cavalry so please use them as such." she says  And. try not to get them killed." she adds with a smile. 

As she says this she has a bad feeling about the trip and she hopes the joke won't bounce back on her.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2012)

Edoryan awakes feeling refreshed, and quickly has his men set about breaking camp so they can move onward toward Rosedawn. He sends Nonios to fly escort for Heinz and the men heading back to the homestead.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 13, 2012)

Tetke prepares his spells, making only a small temporary revision such that he will be able to use his _snapdragon fireworks_ without drawing of the powerful but limited magic of his ring.


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2012)

_I shouldn't divert too many troops for this_ Heinz thinks when Catylina makes her offer to send her 'girls' along, but then he looks at the faces of his men, who have had little company aside from each other in quite a while. "Thank you. A little friendly giant-slaying competition between our troops wouldn't hurt I suppose."

Heinz makes sure that everyone is bringing at least two days' rations and a waterskin. "We should be able to catch up to the caravan before then, but better safe than sorry."

And so they set off - twelve men, six women, a boy and an eagle.

Along the way Heinz asks the boy about the local area, any druids he might know about, anything he might know of the enemies, and so on.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2012)

The men are equipped with javelins and have been assigned by baron sky to the task..are you going to override him?


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2012)

"We may not encounter any foes. But if we do, they may greatly outclass us in brute force. Range, mobility, my magic, and if need be hit-and-run tactics are our advantages. Javelins are useless in such a fight: one shot from close range and you're done, and then the enemy can charge you.

Tell Captain Sky that if he can spare no archers for this trip, then my men and Catylina's girls will handle it. We're still a baker's dozen - should be enough."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2012)

The sgt in charge removes his men from the party without saying a word and goes to speak with his Captain who looks briefly at the party and does not say a word.

OCC: Waiting on Distracting Flare..i sent him a email...i truly overlooked his not joining the party going to the smoke  and left him out in the cold....


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


DistractingFlare had to bail on my game for IRL reasons, I believe. I suppose the same would have gone for this game, though perhaps either he forgot to mention it or we just missed it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay


The delivery of the teenager goes without a hitch, but the party is somewhat suprised to see the number of people at the farmstead has increased dramitically and that there appears to be a new circular stone foundation being added to one end of the house.


It takes the party the better part of a day to catch back up to the wagons, but the road is well travled and marked.

The pace continues for the next ten days and the crew is joined by more wagons from the surronding countryside carrying wheat and other commoditoes. Captain Sky offers protection to all and as that word spreads even more wagons and carts come and soon you find yourself in the midist of a caravan some 150 wagons strong spread out over a mile.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2012)

As the caravan grows in size, Catylina and the girls decide to get away from all the dust that is being kicked up. After liaising with Captain Sky, they ride out to patrol the right flank. Staying as far away as the terrain, while still within sight of the caravan.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2012)

Tetke is, of course, not idle during this time. With such a large entourage, and such a long time on the road, it is ideal for another involved fact finding mission. The elf makes himself busy by talking with the people travelling in the caravan about the surrounding area, crops, their needs and superstitions, and about the sort of things that they would find helpful in a proper almanac. Though he is mostly concerned with the adults, he does interview a few children on their fears, favourite stories, and experiences, as well as their education. For Tetke, it is a forgone conclusion that they key to a more productive Rosedown is a more educated Rosedown. And with humans having such short lives, it is likely that any such provisions he makes will easily be producing dividends before his seven year tenure as a Steward of Rosedown is complete.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2012)

In discussing the various things with the new arrivals, it seems the caravan can be attributed to word getting out about the raid and people wanting to move food and other items towards the safety of Rosedown. In fact, there is a regular shuttling of crops by the wagon load into the city as they are ready, rather than storing them for transport in one shipment once the entire harvest is in.  Evidently this is an age old custom initated by the current Baron so as to deprive radires of any spoils and it is an effective warning system with people always moving about.  The main crops tend to be wheat and rye..with wool and cattle also solid contributors to the local economy.  there are other staples and fruits but they are consumed more locally than anything but still add to a richness of selection that would be hard to find elsewhere.

There is no formal education system unless you count the three or four private schools in rosedown.  Only about 50 percent of the populatiion is literate.

As for needs, the only thing pressing on most peoples minds is what will happen to the Barony with the old Baron dies. It is evident that he is well respected and liked.



The patrol to the flank show no other activity other than more and more wagons joining the treck.


----------



## kinem (Apr 16, 2012)

Heinz tries to gather information that he thinks would be of military value, including about the spread of information about the raid which is clearly preceding the caravan.

_The Baron's system of crop transport seems well designed. I am beginning to see why people are worried, for I don't think that Captain Byron Sky is nearly the equal of the old man. The Stewards have their work cut out for them, but we are off to a good start_ Heinz thinks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2012)

Edoryan too rides among the caravan, talking to various people. However, his aim is more to learn the lay of the land...which geological features lie where, any points of interest, rumors and such.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 17, 2012)

The lay of the land is pretty simple..you are following the river which by some oddity has a sometimes very large but usually moderate strip of exceptionaly fertile ground around it. It appears that over the years, grass has been added everywhere possible and trees to help retain the mositure. Surronding it is a complex of dry craigs and rocks with the odd scrub forrest and cliff to either side

Inquires as to the spreading of the raid is explained by the use of simple mirror but the most common is that Captain Sky left word of his rough return and people were most anxious to take advantage of the escourt.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2012)

" I will glad when we arrive in Rosedown, " says Tetke. " Several more days, and I can finally get started on my priority work. " The elf has continued to take notes and converse with the villagers and Captain Sky as the days wear on. The day he does not have to get on top of this trusty but uncomfortable horse, and sleep in a real bed, will be a wonderful one.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2012)

Catylina spends her days, along with her girls avoiding the dust by riding flank and her nights talking to the farmers. During this time she finally finds an appreciative audience for one of her dances.

Catylina stands up and removes her cloak. She clears a  circle by the fire and crutches down in the middle. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUdkQQQnOXA"]Then she performs her dance[/ame]

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on performance (dance) for 13[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2012)

Edoryan is looking forward to getting settled in Rosedown so that he can do a bit of exploration.


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2012)

When the wagons are camped, Heinz makes his men train for combat a little every day. He even casts a few spells to show them what he would do in various situations, and runs them through a few tactics he favors. Of course, some of this is based on his theories which have yet to be tested in actual battle.

When Catylina puts on her show, Heinz watches carefully and claps at the end. "Bravo!! I wonder where you learned those techniques." There are some similarities to the training patterns he knows, but the style is one he hasn't seen before.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 23, 2012)

The pattern is pretty much routine for the next 20 days.  At midday, on the 21 day or 34 days after you left you arrive at Rosedown.  The last half day travel is thru well ordered well regimented famrsteads etc and the number of peope you see is well above what you expected. In addition, the roads are all paved and everthing is organized. Farmhouses are built to be strongpoints, everything else is burnable. The crops and livestock seem to be in overabudce and a cosniderable amount of money, a large fourtun, has been spent on the infrastructure or Rosedown.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 23, 2012)

" Impressive, " comments Tetke at least once during the last leg of the journey. " I had not quite expected our charge to be in quite so advanced a state. This level of organization should make my job a lot easier. "

Having spent so much time on the road, even the knowledge hungry elven sage is eager for a proper bath and a bit of time to relax before hitting the books and ledgers. But first, of course, is the matter of meeting the Baron. " I suppose we shall be received shortly? " he asks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2012)

Edoryan is in good spirits upon seeing the town. It appeared to be much better off than he had originally expected.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 23, 2012)

As the caravan gets closer to Rosedale, Catylina starts to feel more and more out of her depth. Finally she sighs and says "Things look too organised, I can't see where we fit in. I just hope they provide proper guidance as to what they need from us. "


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2012)

"The Baron has done well. I think there will be plenty of work for us though. This town is growing rapidly" Heinz says.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2012)

The one key feature that is striking about Rosedown, is the series of manmade canals (refer to map) which provide defensive and travel/shipping advantages to the city. Buildings are all of quarried stone of a greyish hue with a slit tinge of pink, and the bricks are of a solid dark brown color.


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2012)

Heinz looks to Captain Sky for an answer to Tetke's question.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 26, 2012)

"He has devoted the better part of his life and fortune to Rosedown. Few other than merchants travel here so it is a semi kept secret. The lands outside a 5 mile peremiter are less organized and structrued though and that is where most of the action is. A strong tree grows slowly, my uncle is fond of saying" and here around Rosedown is an exceptionaly strong network of roots..now the trunk needs to be formed"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2012)

"Looks to be an abundance of local stone for building," says Edoryan. "That should come in quite handy for building our estates."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

'yes indeed" sky replies, "the baron owns the quarries..the downside is that everyone must buy from him..the upside is that he is terrible fair and only sells 15 to 25 percent about his raw cost depending on the volume.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2012)

Edoryan grins and nods. "Looks like I may be building from stone after all. Can you tell me what services the town is lacking in? It seems you are well on your way to a grand settlement, but I'm wondering what still needs to be brought in from afar?"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 27, 2012)

Tetke is become annoyed. " Let us go and meet the Baron immediately. I did not spend thirty seven days on the road to sit around and gawk once we got here. Do not confuse me for one of those elves that likes nothing better than to layabout all day and do nothing. "


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 28, 2012)

"We have made good time" Sky says "In fact you have two days before the audience..if you wish we can head directly to the castle and you can see if he will see you .."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2012)

" That would be my preference, yes, " says Tetke.


----------



## kinem (Apr 30, 2012)

"I'm eager to meet the Baron as well" Heinz says "Though first I'd prefer to clean up from the road, if such facilities are available, perhaps in the castle itself."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 30, 2012)

"I would also like to meet the baron. But only after a bath and a chance to change out of these dusty clothes."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2012)

"I too would like to meet the Baron, if he will see us on such short notice."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 2, 2012)

Then we shall proceed to the keep. Captain sky then leads you to the northern part of the city where you enter the outer keep gates proper. Your horses are quicly taken from you and stabled and you are shown to quaters where you are told that baths will be drawn shortly and that his lordship will see you at 5pm. 

After cleaning up you are then escourted directly to the main keep where you ascend several flights of stairs and are before a very solid door. The door opens and you are taken into a room perhaps 40 by 40 feet where an very old man,, your guess would be close to 100 is sitting at a small desk near a fire. In the room are two middle age men one sitting behind a larger desk doing paperwork and the other sitting in the corner his hand close to a very nice sword.

Without premble he says " What is so important that you could not wait, interested in taking power from me as soon as possible is it?


----------



## Kaodi (May 2, 2012)

The elven sage cocks his head slightly as something suddenly dawns on him. " It was not your own true wish to contract us, was it, my Lord? " asks Tetke, " Your hand was forced. " The elf shifts uncomfortably. Interaction has never been his strong suit. " My understanding was that I was to be an advisor to you, not to take power. It is my intention to act only as your subordinate. But as for waiting, I can perhaps understand why you might think that one of my kind would consider our journey here as of a trivial duration. But I can only imagine for my rest of my companions it has been an incredibly long wait on the road as it is. We are merely eager, now that that journey is finally over, to make the aquaintance of our liege and learn his, your, desires for us. "


----------



## ghostcat (May 2, 2012)

Catyline lingered in her bath and even finds some floral scented shampoo to get the dust and tangles out of her hair, whereupon spends some time getting it back into its style. 

Rather than her usual armour, Catylina goes to see the baron wearing a fashionable day dress, which shows some cleavage without been vulgar. She is actually unarmed, not even carrying her concealed daggers.

Approaching the baron she curtsies. Responding to his comment about taking power. "Power, I have no interest in taking anyone's power. Power is just more trouble then its worth." she says sounding slightly peeved. Realising that she has let her feeling get the better of her, she pauses and takes a deep breath before continuing in her usual pleasant tone "Your pardon mi lord, please except my apology. However, you have employed me to do a job and I am anxious to find out exactly what you need me to do, so I can get started."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2012)

Edoryan raises an eyebrow, but remains silent. He let his companions speak, and waited to see what the Baron's response would be.


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2012)

"Well said, Tetke."

Not that Heinz would mind gaining power, but offending his employer would not be the way to do it.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 3, 2012)

Pointdly ingnoring their comments and explanations the old baron adds "Well what is it that has you in such a hurry that it can not wait till day after tomorrow"


----------



## Kaodi (May 3, 2012)

Wondering for a moment what he will be like at five hundred, Tetke folds his arms and says, " I want access to the Barony's records and library, my Lord. Give me that, and I can likely amuse myself for at least two weeks. "


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2012)

"In truth, I merely wished to meet you, and thank you for the trust you have placed in me by honoring me with the position of warden," says Edoryan. He raises his eyes to the Baron's face. "And to inform Your Lordship of the band of giant raiders we met on the borders of the Barony."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 4, 2012)

"if that is the extent of your request, the fine" he says and adds as a dig "A little research would have giving you the answer that my library has always been open to anyone at any time...knowelged is power for anyone"  then addressing Edoryn,  "Yes Elkkiller is on the loose, his raiding party has been hitting the western borders for some ten days or so...i expected him earlier but he gave us the slip by delaying his raid by a month or more"

then to the others he says "Dont just stand there like lumps,,do you have anything to add"


----------



## Kaodi (May 4, 2012)

Tetke arches an eyebrow. " You allow just anyone to pour over the complete financial records and legal documentation of the Barony? " he asks.


----------



## kinem (May 4, 2012)

"Heinz Walker, at your service, my lord. I was wondering if you plan a military response to the raids, and how I might help with that."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 4, 2012)

Looking at Tetke he says "Yes, it is their tax money i spend do they not have a right to know how it is spent?".....then to Heinz he replies "We cannot summon the levies right now to fight as it is harvest season and our troops reach is limited due to the need to protect the harvest. I have sent messeages out for hire swords and those responding should be here in 30 days"


----------



## Kaodi (May 4, 2012)

" Well, in that case I suppose I will hunt down whomever manages your collection at this time and get started on my reading, " says Tetke. " The Barony appears to be well run, but there is still plenty of room for improvement, I am sure. " With that the sage excuses himself. The old man is likely going to be insufferable as an employer, but at least it appears he will not place much restriction on devouring all the knowledge at hand. Now to find whomever passes for the chief librarian...


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2012)

"If it please you, my lord, I would request the honor of accompanying the soldiers when they are dispatched against this 'Elkkiller.' I have some experience in dealing with giants."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 11, 2012)

As Teket leaves the old man just remains seated and then address the rest of the party. 
"impatient is he not" then leaving the moment he adds "It will be 30 to 45 days before they arrive, at which point most of the harvest should be in and  the levies available for call in necessary..until they arrive it is more of a wait and see...I imagine you could use the time to see to your own holds..."  turning to to the scribe he says "Sense they are here, may as well give them their land deeds and a map of how to get there...and see to it the fiesty one recieves his as well"

"Now is there anything else you wish to discuss or ask?"


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2012)

"No, my lord. Thank you." Edoryan offers his new liege a bow, and then moves to converse with the scribe to receive the aforementioned documents.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2012)

"Not at the moment, my lord. Thank you." Heinz goes to await his documents as well.


----------



## ghostcat (May 20, 2012)

Realising that the interview is over, Catylina curtsies and slowly heads over to pick up her papers.

She is feeling out of her depth and is starting to regret taking the contract. Still Catylina has never been one to quit just because things get tough. What she really needs is someone who can help  her manage  the estate while she looks after the security of Rosedale.

Having decided on what she needs to do, Catylina's first step after leaving the Baron is to hunt up captain Sky and ask him if he knows anyone suitable.

[sblock=JA]







*OOC:*


JA with an 8 INT, Catylina is not really up to managing an Estate, so I need an NPC (or preferably an Expert class PC) to run it for her.

Do you want to provide one or can I create my own?





[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 21, 2012)

OOC:  JA's computer crashed. He doesn't expect to be back online until Thursday, 5/24.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2012)

Greeting one and all
The new computer is up  compatiablity issues are now resolved


As the party begins to break up, you hear bells begin to ring.  It is a pattern of two bells  one deep and one high pitch  being rung  two deep and three high in a repeating pattern


ghost  - go ahead and create


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

Edoryan will grab the nearest inhabitant of Rosedawn, and inquire as to the meaning of the bells.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


This post covers Catylina's background activities for the next three days. She can still response to events as and when necessary







Catylina takes a room in the Rosedale Inn and starts her search for an Estate Manager.

Three days later, Catylina is starting to despair. She is sitting in the common room of the inn having just finished interviewing the last of the candidates that Captain Sky told her my be suitable. Unfortunately, this one was as hopeless as the rest. The first one, Arren, was an arrogant SOB and it didn't take Catylina long to determine that he thought he should be the Steward not her. The second one, Bathan, wouldn't even talk to her. *"I'm not working for no f'g bitch."* was all he said before walking off. Yet the third one, Cinntar, was the worst. It was obvious from the outset that he was more interested in getting into Catylina's pants than he was in getting the job.

Just then one of the Waitresses brings Catylina a much needed ale and addresses her "I hope you don't mind me speaking to you mi lady." she says blushing. "But you really should stop wasting time on those losers. I can do the job better than that lot put together and I'll prove it to you if you'll let me." At this point Catylina is desperate enough to listen to anyone, so she invites the girl, an half-elf named Rose, to her room at the end of her shift.

Later, sitting in Catylina's room Rose makes her pitch. "I am the bastard of Ethelos Calligos, an Elf who is a major landowner in <distant human country>. Ethelos forced himself on my mother, one of his servants. Still at least he didn't throw her out when she became pregnant and mother needed the work so couldn't leave. So I ended up growing up as a servant in my father's house. I later learnt that the reason Ethelos kept us on was that he intended to do the same to me as he did to my mum. However, his own mother somehow put the fear of god in him and wouldn't let him touch me until I reach my majority. Before then the lady Thelisa told me to leave but promised to protect my mum. Eventually I ended up here.

Anyway enough about my background. I told you that so you would know what kind of girl you are getting and can judge whether or not you can work with me. As for my qualification for the job. As I got older I was used as a messenger both within the house and without. Now an intelligent girl who keeps her eyes and ears open, who also has access to all of the correspondence and occasionally sneaks a peak at the books, can learn a lot about managing an estate. So: Yes I know I can do the job, No I don't have any experience."

After listening to Rose's story, Catyline spends some time questioning her, especially about her ideas of what they can do with the estate. Finally she says "You're hired. I can only afford to pay you 20GPs per month. But if things go like I hope their will be bonuses."
[sblock="Rose"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Elf
Class: Expert(1)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages:  Common, Elven, Gnome
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities](Used Ability Array for Humanoids with NPC class levels)
STR 8 (-1) [base 8]
DEX 10 (+0) [base 10]
CON 9 (-1) [base 9]
INT 12 (+1) [base 12]
WIS 15 (+2) [base 13]
CHA 11 (+0) [base 11]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 7 = [(1d8)-1]
AC: 10 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 0 [DEX]
Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +0 = +0 [DEX]
BAB: +0 = +0[Expert (1)]
CMB: -1 = -1 (STR) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 9 = 10 -1 (STR) +0 (DEX) +0 (BAB)
Fort: -1 = +0 [base] + -1 [CON]
Reflex: +0 = +0 [base] + 0 [DEX]
Will: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Adaptability
Elf Blood
Elven Immunities
Keen Senses
Multitalented[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Expert Class Skills
- Bluff
- Diplomacy
- Knowledge (Geography)
- Knowledge (History)
- Knowledge (Nobility)
- Profession (Estate Manager)
- Perception
- Sense Motive
- Stealth
- Slight of Hand[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Feats:
*Half-Elf Adaptability:* Skill Focus (Profession (Estate Manager))
*1st Level:* Alertness[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 7 = [6 (class) + +1 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
ACP: -0
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                               Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+04 =  Bluff                        +00    +01   +?  +03       CHA
+04 =  Diplomacy                    +00    +01   +?  +03       CHA
+06 =  Knowledge (Engineering)^     +01    +01   +?  +04       INT
+05 =  Knowledge (Geography)^       +01    +01   +?  +03       INT
+05 =  Knowledge (History)^         +01    +01   +?  +03       INT
+10 =  Perception                   +02    +01   +?  +07       WIS
+09 =  Profession (Estate Manager)^ +02    +01   +?  +06       WIS
+09 =  Sense Motive                 +02    +01   +?  +06       WIS
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Total weight carried: 0 lbs.
```
Treasure: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 26lbs
Medium: 27 to 53lbs
Heavy: 54 to 80lbs
Maximum weight possible: 80 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Female
Age: 21
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 100 lbs.
Hair Color: Deep Blue
Eye Color: Blond
Skin Color: Pale[/sblock][sblock=Appearance]Rose is a pretty, slightly build half-elven girl, with long, wavy, blond hair and deep blue eyes. She normally wears a black corset over a white blouse and a long light blue skirt.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2012)

Ghost ---care to respond to the bells


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Ghost ---care to respond to the bells












*OOC:*


Any response to Edoryan's questioning about the bells?


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Edoryan will grab the nearest inhabitant of Rosedawn, and inquire as to the meaning of the bells.




As he was wondering the same thing, Heinz approaches to hear the answer.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 23, 2012)

Following the interview with the baron, Catyline is deep in thought. Thus the sound of the bells barely registers. Seeing everyone around her acting strangely snaps her out of contemplation and she asks someone what is going on.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2012)

"Those are alarm bells, itmeans oneofthe  beacons havebeen lite...there are foes withing a days ride."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2012)

Edoryan turns to his companions. "Should we seek out the Captain and inquire if we may be of service?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2012)

Catylina replies "I suspect that dealing with things like this is what we have been hired for. Still as we don't know how we fit in the defences, so we need to talk to the captain."


----------



## kinem (Jun 27, 2012)

"Indeed. Let's show them how valuable we can be."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2012)

With a nod, Edoryan goes about trying to locate the Captain, or someone else who likes they may be in charge of directing the defenses.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2012)

With the sounding of the bells, the sleepy backwater community takes on an entirely different air. Instead of panic there is an organized process. people are moving around leaving the center of the streets  open, shopkeepers are closing their shutters, taverns are being closed, individual homes are being shuttered, large farm wagons are being moved to cross streets and other preparations.

On the green way in frontofthe  castle (norhtside) troops and milita are being assembled.  A few quick questions  leads thepart to belivethat  the captain will be in the map room. Directions are easily given to it and soon you find yourself in a very large basement room in thekeep perhaps some200 feets  by 150 feet in lenght.

the walls do indeed have numerous maps but what is most interesting  is  a large  100 by 50 foot scale model of the entire region set into the center of the floor.

As you suspected, the captain is there talking with several people.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2012)

"Captain," calls Edoryan as he enters the chamber. "Can we perhaps offer our services to assist? Obviously, we have not yet been briefed on policies and procedures of Rosedawn, but we would certainly like to help out if we can."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2012)

"You are more than welcome, I do not belive we have formallay met  I am Lyron Sky  commander of foot  and extends his hands


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 30, 2012)

"Twins" exclaimed Catylina "Sorry Lyron. Your brother neglected to tell us about you. As you have probably guessed, we're the new stewards. My name is Catylina." She moves forward and shakes the proffered hand.


----------



## kinem (Jun 30, 2012)

"Pleased to meet you, Captain Sky" Heinz says as he shakes the man's hand. "I am Heinz Walker, warrior magus. What can you tell us of the foes?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2012)

Smiling at Caitlyin, he says "It gets  worse" and laughs "there are three of us Byron, Myself and Tyron" and we are exceedingly difficult to tell apart.

then to the maugs he adds. "there is very little detail as of yet, the couriers should arrive within the next hour with more details" we just know that the beacons were lit to the northweast...that is usually hill giant/ogier country...so it could indeed be a non seasonal raid


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2012)

"Edoryan Storm at your service Captain Lyron," says the ranger, shaking the man's hand. "Sounds like you've got quite the giant problem in this area...we met with some on our way into town."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2012)

There has indeed been increased activity..something is afoot i think  but i have no intelligence to prove it other than the activity..it may be necessary to launch an reconnissance mission soon to see wht clues may be had.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2012)

"I volunteer for such a mission, Captain," says Edoryan. "I do not know the lay of the land, but I am a quick study."


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2012)

"If I can help, count me in" Heinz says.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2012)

"Me too" say catylina.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2012)

Pausing to think the captain says.."We need about 8 hours to get everything ready and marshalled. It could be most helpfull for some reconissance along the way. Why dont you ride out and see what can be found...we will be 8 to 12 hours behind  but most likely you will need to be prepared to stand your ground for 24 hours...We will meet you at "The Standing Chimmney" which will serve as our rally point?

Does that sound agreeable?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2012)

"That is agreeable. Do you have a map you could loan us?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2012)

"I can search and have one couried to you tomrrow if you would like to start on the western road"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2012)

"Thank you, Captain."

With that, Edoryan makes preparations to leave. Used to being in the field, the ranger traveled light and required little. He makes arrangements for his men to continue on to the plot of land that had been granted him, and to begin setting up temporary shelters there.

He mounts his horse, and waits for what other of the Wardens will be joining him in doing a little scouting.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 21, 2012)

"Ready when you are Edoryan. That's if you want a melee fighter of course. I just need to give instructions to the girls." 

Turning to the captain, Catylina blushes slightly has she realises that what she was just about to saycarries all sorts of innuendos. Eventually, after making several mis-starts she says "My girls will accompany you. Please use then as light cavalry."


----------



## kinem (Jul 21, 2012)

Heinz will instruct his men to ride out to his plot of land, check it out, take a nap, and then return to accompany the Captain's expedition.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 23, 2012)

Before setting out, Catylina will locate a Heavy Crossbow and a score of bolts.









*OOC:*


Trust this is OK, JA


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2012)

"Of course, any help is appreciated Catlyina," says Edoryan. "Just be careful if you find yourself in melee with a giant. I've witnessed one smash a knight in a single blow."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hi all, your DM, J. Alexander asked me to let you know he has been having some difficulty with his account here at EN World. He hasn't been able to log in for a while now. He thinks he's got it sorted out now, but he's leaving for a trip and doesn't expect to return to regular posting until just after the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2012)

any interest in restarting


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2012)

ooc: Welcome back, JA. I'd be up for a restart.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2012)

<aol>me too</aol>


----------

